# [video] Bâton du Diable nu !



## Deleted member 24245 (17 Avril 2006)

Bonjour, voici une petite vidéo de bâton du Diable concoctée par mes soins (et ceux de mon PowerBook aussi bien sûr !). 

J'espère que vous apprécierez (surtout vous les filles !!!) 

http://kooothor.canalblog.com


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (17 Avril 2006)

elle parait bien peu rempli cette chaussette...   

Sinon, à part ça ?... :sleep:


----------



## 222diablo222 (17 Avril 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> elle parait bien peu rempli cette chaussette...
> 
> Sinon, à part ça ?... :sleep:


J'ai cru voir le mot "diable".


----------



## tirhum (17 Avril 2006)

kooothor a dit:
			
		

> J'espère que vous apprécierez (surtout vous les filles !!!)


bon, ben les filles !!..... des commentaires ?!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Avril 2006)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai cru voir le mot "diable".




*Fausse alerte*
tout le monde peut se rendormir.


----------



## Nobody (17 Avril 2006)

On en a émasculés pour moins que ça...


----------



## tirhum (17 Avril 2006)

des noms !!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2006)

Je suis surpris et déçu par les réactions que cette vidéo provoque. J'ai du mal à comprendre qu'on voie de l'exhibitionnisme là ou je ne vois rien d'autre que de l'autodérision. La chaussette pendant lamentablement, la musique ("Brazil"), tout indique que ce jeune homme veut avant tout nous faire rire. J'ajoute que, tout habillé, les commentaires se seraient peut-être limités à une admiration (blasée, forcément blasée) pour son habileté et son adresse, dont on peut juger également sur d'autres vidéos présentées sur son blog.
En fait, je crois que le cynisme me casse encore plus les testicules (1) quand j'y subodore le parfum nauséabond de la malveillance.

À kooothor : Bravo. Je préfère te voir manier le feu ou avec une bulle de savon sur la tête, mais bravo. 

(1) Cette censure de certains mots, ça devient ridicule, franchement...


----------



## Nobody (17 Avril 2006)

Mais non, mais non! Nous parlions de sa façon d'utiliser les bâtons. Il en a laissé tombé un. Et il nous demandait notre avis là-dessus, non?
 

Et d'abord quelle chaussette???? Hein? Hein? Pas vu de chaussette, moi.


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Avril 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> (1) Cette censure de certains mots, ça devient ridicule, franchement...



Devient ??

 

Mais tu sais ce qu'on va dire...

"Si y avait pas des gens comme Sonnyboy, on serait pas obligé de faire ça..gna gna gna..."

En fait je peux même résumer encore :

"gna gna gna"


----------



## 222diablo222 (17 Avril 2006)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai cru voir le mot "diable".


 J'ai oublié de préciser:
bravo pour ton habileté  


Merci à DocEvil de l'avoir fait rappeler 



			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Devient ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 C'est qui ce SonnyBoy dont tout le monde parle? :hein: :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Avril 2006)

Celui qui est DTC, et en celui de chacun de vous...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2006)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Merci à DocEvil de l'avoir fait rappeler


De rien. Je suis là pour ça.


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Avril 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> De rien. Je suis là pour ça.



Et aussi pour tomber l'futal..

C'est d'ailleur ce qui te rapproche du commun des mortels.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et aussi pour tomber l'futal..


Rendons à kooothor ce qui est à kooothor.


----------



## ficelle (17 Avril 2006)

kooothor a dit:
			
		

> J'espère que vous apprécierez (surtout vous les filles !!!)
> 
> http://kooothor.canalblog.com




doit on y voir un clin d'il aux red hot chili peppers des années 80 ?


----------



## supermoquette (17 Avril 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip, une bonne flambée, sarments et pieds de vigne pour une belle cote de boeuf


Laisse tomber le gigot je descend c'est sûr


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2006)

kooothor a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, voici une petite vidéo de bâton du Diable concoctée par mes soins (et ceux de mon PowerBook aussi bien sûr !).
> 
> J'espère que vous apprécierez (surtout vous les filles !!!)
> 
> http://kooothor.canalblog.com




en tous cas je te trouve drôlement habile  pour un jeune homme de 101 printemps


----------



## sofiping (17 Avril 2006)

kooothor a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, voici une petite vidéo de bâton du Diable concoctée par mes soins (et ceux de mon PowerBook aussi bien sûr !).
> 
> J'espère que vous apprécierez (surtout vous les filles !!!)



j'arrive pas à la trouver naze ta vidéo ... 
au début j'me suis dit : ouaih bof , un exibo ... :sleep: 
puis aprés j'me suis dit : oh il fait bien la majorette ... 
aprés j'me suis demander pourquoi tu avais mis une chausette ...  
j'ai fini sur ton blog .... Saaaaaalut Koooothoooor ... enchantée


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2006)

Sa chaussette me fait immanquablement penser à l'étui pénien traditionnel des tribus Papous et de certains peuples Mélanaisiens.


----------



## Deleted member 24245 (18 Avril 2006)

@ DocEvil -> MERCI ! C'est clair qu'il faut RIRE, la vie est une fête ne l'oublions pas !

@ ficele -> oui mais j'ai pas fait exprès et t'es pas la première personne à me dire que ça fait red hot chili pepper

@sofi ping -> Enchanté de même.


----------



## kanako (18 Avril 2006)

sympa effectivement ^^


----------



## r0m1 (18 Avril 2006)

z'aime bien aussi , faut juste ne pas se gourrer de baton , sinon.......  



-----------> [x] je connais la sortie :love:


----------



## toys (18 Avril 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Rendons à kooothor ce qui est à kooothor.


aller rendez lui ces fringue ! faut pas être si méchant avec lui.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Avril 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> ... au début j'me suis dit : ouaih bof , un exibo ... :sleep:
> ...



ça résume bien ma premiére impression...
j'aurais ptet du en regarder plus de 10 secondes effectivement...

Comme quoi on passe parfois à coté de grandes choses (je ne parle pas de la chaussette là...)


----------



## Amok (18 Avril 2006)

Juste une question : quelle taille la chaussette ? On manque de références....


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Avril 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Juste une question : quelle taille la chaussette ? On manque de références....



disons taille 4, et en soie de préférence  :love:


----------



## toys (18 Avril 2006)

sa resemble un poil a du red hot chili papier.


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Avril 2006)

Il aurait donc réchappé de la deuxième phase du supplice de l'iPod :mouais:


----------



## Amok (18 Avril 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> sa resemble un poil a du red hot chili papier.



Oui, un poil.


----------



## mikoo (18 Avril 2006)

OMG les ploucs...
 

des mi-bas !

:rateau:


----------



## jojoleretour (18 Avril 2006)

Bof , le mec est un peu exhibitionniste :rateau:
Heureusement que le ridicule ne tue pas 
edit: pense à raser un peu derrière


----------



## sofiping (18 Avril 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> ...
> Comme quoi on passe parfois à coté de grandes choses (je ne parle pas de la chaussette là...)



soit pas triste LeConcombre ... je suis sur qu'il pensera à toi pour son prochain casting


----------



## ficelle (18 Avril 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement que le ridicule ne tue pas



parle pour toi !


----------



## tirhum (18 Avril 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> soit pas triste LeConcombre ... je suis sur qu'il pensera à toi pour son prochain casting


porte déjà un bas sur la tête, alors...... :rateau:


----------



## macmarco (18 Avril 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> "gna gna gna"




C'est pas encore censuré ça ?    



			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> "*********"


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> disons taille 4, et en soie de préférence  :love:



Caro tu vends des bas faut qu'on s'fasse une tite boutte d'jasette toutes les deux:hein:  :love:


----------



## Dory (18 Avril 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> bon, ben les filles !!..... des commentaires ?!



Rien à dire...

Il n'a pas  froid....?


----------



## r0m1 (18 Avril 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Rien à dire...
> 
> Il n'a pas  froid....?



normalement ca se voit à la taille de .... la chausette


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> normalement ca se voit à la taille de .... la chausette



moi j'dis faut s'méfier d' sette chaus qui dort


----------



## bugman (18 Avril 2006)

Belle prestation !


----------



## iota (19 Avril 2006)

Salut.



			
				Link a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement que le ridicule ne tue pas


Non rien, je voulez juste citer cette partie du message de Link alias jojo 

@+
iota


----------



## CarodeDakar (19 Avril 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> Caro tu vends des bas faut qu'on s'fasse une tite boutte d'jasette toutes les deux:hein:  :love:



Caroline O., dans mon cas  Toumaï.

Sinon, j'ai pas accès au film, j'ai un prob sur mon ordi. .mov veut rien savoir.

Mais une fois utilisé, ce genre de bas devrait vraiment servir une deuxième fois? Ou bien, cette délicate soie sert à autre chose?

---

Jasons, jasons, Toumaï, "ça fait du bien par là où ça passe". Pis... on est là pour ça, icitte, non?  

En passant, c'est "un" petit bout de jasette  Quant au: "Ça fait un "boutte"", ça veut dire que ça fait longtemps qu'on s'est pas jasé ça, ou qu'on s'est pas vue, ou tout le reste...  Ça parle du temps.  :rateau: :love:


----------



## Malkovitch (19 Avril 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement que le ridicule ne tue pas



' ffectivement. 




_"Bobby note que le monsieur est plus agile que toi : la chaussette ne tombe pas". 
_


----------



## macmarco (19 Avril 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Caroline O., dans mon cas  Toumaï.
> 
> Sinon, j'ai pas accès au film, j'ai un prob sur mon ordi. .mov veut rien savoir.




Ca n'est pas une vidéo QuickTime, mais un Flash.


----------



## StJohnPerse (19 Avril 2006)

Comme dirait l'autre c'était mieux avant


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Caroline O., dans mon cas  Toumaï.
> ouf me voilà rassurée
> Sinon, j'ai pas accès au film, j'ai un prob sur mon ordi. .mov veut rien savoir.
> 
> ...


:rose: me suis encore mélangé les pinceaux moaaa comme d'hab merci de rectifier le tir Caro


----------



## Deleted member 24245 (19 Avril 2006)

bugman a dit:
			
		

> Belle prestation !


 Merci !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Avril 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip, une bonne flambée, sarments et pieds de vigne pour une belle cote de boeuf


Je t'appelle quand je redescend sur Marseille, la semaine prochaîne...  :love:


----------



## CarodeDakar (19 Avril 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ca n'est pas une vidéo QuickTime, mais un Flash.



Je l'ai pourtant téléchargé de nombreuses fois, en fait, je tente de trouver une solution sur le forum Internet depuis déjà quelques semaines. Merci de l'aide, Mac 

---

Toumaï, toujours très difficile d'utiliser les expressions étrangères, c'est comme pour moi, je ne peux pas comprendre toutes les vôtres.  Mais j'apprends, j'apprends...  

J'espère bien voir ce vidéo un jour!!!


----------



## Deleted member 24245 (22 Avril 2006)

Pour celles et ceux qui ne parviennent pas à visionner la vidéo sus-mentionnée, voici un lien direct vers le fichier en .mov (clic droit, enregistrer sous et à lire avec QT).

http://kooothor.info/indice/Chaussette.mov

Merci pour tout ces commentaires, certains m'ont fait bien rire !

STAY TUNED

THE MORE IS TO COME (I MEAN ANOTHER VID)


----------



## Deleted member 24245 (26 Avril 2006)

Juste pour vous dire que j'ai fait ma prestation en chaussette sous un chapiteau devant plusieurs dizaines de personnes, et en voici la preuve :


----------



## toys (28 Avril 2006)

wai et moi je suis un insomniaque et je porte des chapeaux !


ho mer°e s'est vrai!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2006)

c'est drôle j'vois 3 pieds:hein:


----------



## ficelle (28 Avril 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> wai et moi je suis un insomniaque et je porte des chapeaux !
> 
> 
> ho mer°e s'est vrai!




À POIL !


----------



## ficelle (28 Avril 2006)

kooothor a dit:
			
		

> Juste pour vous dire que j'ai fait ma prestation en chaussette sous un chapiteau devant plusieurs dizaines de personnes...




alors là, bravo !


----------

